# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Вопрос по водяному охлаждению Corsair H60

## smarty05

Доброго времени суток! Вопрос по водяному охлаждению. У меня был установлен Corsair H60, но через 1 год и 11 месяцев с момента покупки в ДНС перестала работать помпа. Гарантия по чеку 6 мес. Производитель дает 2 года, но отсылка в США будет дороже стоимости системы. Что посоветуйте? Отослать оф. диллеру? Починить? приобрести новое водное охлаждение? приобрести б/у?

----------

